# errrrrrrrrr 9dpo and pink lines!! updated with BFP!!! YAY!



## poppielia

Errrrrrrrrrrr girls..............i am only 8 or 9dpo but i couldnt resist and i tested early yesterday with the IC early tests and i got the faintest of faintest lines come up.

I did another tests later yesterday evening and again you had to squint to see it but there was a faint, faint pink line.
I tested again this morning with FMU and i didnt think a line came up straight away so put it down as an evap when the line showed up after about 10 mins. Now i have kept all the tests and when i put them in a line even though it says not to read the test after 10 mins, they all have a very very faint pink line but the lines are darkerin the order i took the test!

Anyway, i just took another two tests from the same wee sample and there lo and behold without the need to squint are faint pink lines and they both came up within a minute. 

I am now getting excited, trying to be cautious as am sooooooooo scared incase this doesnt stick or is wrong. The problem is i got my partner all excited yesterday as i showed him the faint lines. when i told him this mornign there didnt seem to be a line out of the FMU he was gutted and i have felt sooooo so bad for getting his hopes up so i have decided not to tell him about the fact that actualy a faint line did appear this morning and that i have just done another 2 tests that came up with pink lines straight away...........and that you dont need to squint to see them. I am gonna wait until i am totaly certain first before telling him. i am all over the place right now. am so glad i have you girls to share it with or i would go mad.

Am just so nervous right now and trying not to get my hopes up just yet but its hard xxxxxxxxxxxx

What do you all think?xxx


----------



## Newbie77

Good luck, post a piccie chick...x.


----------



## Gemma Simone

sounds good to me. especially if they're getting darker. I understand your desire to be more certain though.


----------



## poppielia

Newbie77 said:


> Good luck, post a piccie chick...x.

Babe my camera is crap and the lines wont show up yet......i have already tried, the light just keeps bouncing off them. Maybe if the lines get darker tomorrow i will be able to capture them for you allxxxxxxxxx


----------



## huggybear

ooooooo sounds good, post a piccy lets have a look!!!!! how exciting!!! everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## celine

Yippee cycle buddy how exiting..I said this in our cycle buddy thread but I dont know HOW you hold it all in, I sooo would of told hubb about it :)
What symptoms do you ahve btw?


----------



## CareBear

Sounds good, I hope the line keeps getting darker as the week goes on


----------



## poppielia

celine said:


> Yippee cycle buddy how exiting..I said this in our cycle buddy thread but I dont know HOW you hold it all in, I sooo would of told hubb about it :)
> What symptoms do you ahve btw?



To be fair babe its very very early still. my left boob started hurting yesterday (wierd but true) lol
I have been uber exausted the past few days and had to come home and have a nap yesterday. and i have had cramping in my womb for 2 days but today it seems to have gone away again. Thats all so far but like i said its very very early so far. i had hyperemesis with my daughter 11 years ago (cronic severe sickness) and was hospitalized and put on drips 4 or 5 times as was so ill and couldnt keep a thing down so i will be awaiting that again at some point soon if this is true and if it sticks! we shall see eh? xxxxxx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

oOo :) im excited for u, take a picture when it gets darker ;) I think they will, good luck hun!


----------



## destiny27

Good luck hun sounds promising :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

Congratulations! XXX


----------



## Zoey1

Goodluck Darling! My fingers are crossed for you. =)


----------



## Annaspanna

oooohhh how exciting, good luck hun xx


----------



## LeaArr

oOoOoO that is so exciting. I can't wait to find out how you make out with it :dance:


----------



## Chris77

Sounds good - I hope those lines get darker for you!


----------



## poppielia

thanks so much girls. i will test again tomorrow and will keep you all posted. good luck for you all too xxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooo cant wait for your update tomorrow!! good luck babe xx


----------



## poppielia

I tell you what..........i am glad i aint telling my partner tonight, he came home in a right arsey mood tonight. I will wait until hes happier again me thinks so me not telling him until i am sure is a good thing for now. Hes gone to the gym now so i am obsessing alone and eating my own body weight in chocolate buttons. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm chocolattttttttttttttte!! lol am realy nervous lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah1987

Good luck pet :hug:


----------



## Annaspanna

hehehe bless you, yeah suprise him with a test with two big lines on!! Let us know! xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Good luck chick! Sounds very promising! :)


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck!!! Sounds good. Can't wait for the update tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ktsl123

What I read is that you shouldn't test until your expected period incase you lose it before your period. From what I read is that most of the time when you lose it it is before your period comes. It does sound positeve though......This is my 2nd month TTC and I did have a chemical pregnancy before and it really gave my hopes up. That is why I am going to try real hard to wait until af day.


----------



## wantababybump

Good luck!! Hope these are sticky bfps!! xo


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## SJK

good luck xx


----------



## poppielia

Right my lovelies...........
Last night when my partner got in from the gym i asked him to take me to our local all night tesco as i wanted to get some clearblue digital tests with the plan to wait until this morning to test again. Anyway i bought a double pack and as i am not a patient person at all i decided to do a test as soon as i got back home at 9.25 pm last night. I didnt think it would give me a positive as i am only 10dpo today but guess what?.....................the clearblue test says i am pregnant!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyy! I told my partner straight away and he is beside himself with excitement. we couldnt sleep so have spent most the night just laying in bed talking. I have done the other clearblue digital test this morning and again it says i am pregnant. Am at the docs later for something else so will get him to confirm it later with a dip test. i also did another IC dip test this morning and the line is darler now, still faint but definatly there so the docs dip test should work too. Thanks sooooooooo much for you help and support girls. i will be lurkibng on here to help anyone if needed. Good luck for you BFP'S i will be keeping my eyes open for updates and announcements. Thanks again, you are a lovely lot on here xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations!


----------



## Charlie5

Congratulations!!!


----------



## destiny27

congrats
:happydance:


----------



## bumski

congratulationson your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Thats ace news! Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## aflight84

YAY - congratulations! 

we seem to be on a roll now girls come on!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## celine

Yippeee!! I knew you wouldnt be able to kee it from him long hehe ;)


----------



## tmr1234

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/371/371469vj5rlrcva4.gif​


----------



## Katia-xO

Lol aww CONGRATS! good luck, h+h 9 months :) x


----------



## cerilou

Over the moon for you. Have a happy and healthy 9 months

xx


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations hun. Get yourself over to 1st trimester!! :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xo


----------



## Reedy

Thats brilliant news congratulations on your :bfp: heres to a happy & Healthy 9 months x


----------



## babycake69

Congratulations on your good news!!


----------



## Sinead

:happydance:Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Eve

Oooh, good luck! I had very faint pink lines with my daughter but I was told: "a line's a line" and it's true! I hope you get more and more of them.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats..........you must be so excited to tell hubby!!!!!! 
I wish you both a happy and heathy 9 months!
Oh and for picture taking....go outside on a nice day, not to sunny and I think the pics will turn out better then using flash indoors!!!

Oh ya...you better add your symptoms to the list of early symptoms.


----------



## tansey

That's great - congratulations! x


----------



## loopylew

congrats x


----------



## rinkydink

Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp:

Speak soon in 1st Tri!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Suzanne

What fantastic news to come home to hun, congratulations im so happy for you sweetie :happydance::hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Congratulations lady!!!!!!

Your our 1st :bfp: from our cycle buddies group.............. go girl, go girl!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats on your BFP


----------



## bambikate

wow thats great congrats x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Yeah congratulations Popps!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: here's to a very sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9mths:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling. So pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee::bfp::yipee:
CONGRATLUATIONS!!!!!

So pleased for you both... sending you lots of sticky glue and hope you have a H&H 9 months!!

Z:bunny:xxx


----------



## Belle

congrats
xx


----------

